# Leopard Gecko and Leopard Tortoise.



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 27, 2012)

My sister and me were wondering what would happen if I put my baby leopard tortoise in her Leopard gecko tank? We wouldn't do it but what would happen? We were really curious. The gecko is 3" long (including tale) and my baby Leopard is 3" long too. What would happen? This is just out of curiosity. Thanks fellow TFO members


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 27, 2012)

No idea what would happen but no good could come of it.


----------



## Tortus (Sep 27, 2012)

Do they live in the same conditions in the wild? As in the same heat and humidity? If so I don't see where there would be a major problem since geckos and tortoises don't eat the same food. Geckos are insectivores, right?


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 28, 2012)

Tortus said:


> Do they live in the same conditions in the wild? As in the same heat and humidity? If so I don't see where there would be a major problem since geckos and tortoises don't eat the same food. Geckos are insectivores, right?



Yes they are.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 28, 2012)

They don't come from the same place though and in all honesty, geckos are kind of stupid and would probably chase the tortoise around just because it's moving.... which would probably stress out the tort.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 28, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> They don't come from the same place though and in all honesty, geckos are kind of stupid and would probably chase the tortoise around just because it's moving.... which would probably stress out the tort.



I meant geckos are insectivores. And I don't think geckos are stupid :-/


----------



## KTyne (Sep 28, 2012)

#1- Geckos are NOT stupid and the Gecko wouldn't chase the Tortoise just because it was moving,
#2- I think it would stress out both animals to be honest because they aren't used to each other and don't see each other in the wild.
#3- Don't think that they would hurt each other but just get stressed out at first until they were used to each other.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Sep 28, 2012)

Honestly, I'd worry more about the tortoise harming the gecko. More than a few members here have reported their torts munching fledgling birds, prekilled mice, worms, small snakes, amphibians, etc. Tortoises are opportunistic animals in the wild, even the hebivores like leopards and sulcatas.

Your gecko could lose its tail, a toe, perhaps an entire limb to the curious tortoise.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 29, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> Honestly, I'd worry more about the tortoise harming the gecko. More than a few members here have reported their torts munching fledgling birds, prekilled mice, worms, small snakes, amphibians, etc. Tortoises are opportunistic animals in the wild, even the hebivores like leopards and sulcatas.
> 
> Your gecko could lose its tail, a toe, perhaps an entire limb to the curious tortoise.



I guess. The tortoise is 3" long. This is all out of pure curiosity


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 29, 2012)

Meh, my gecko is stupid, but I guess he's "special". I know for a fact he would go after the tortoise because it's moving, he "stalks" me all the time when I'm trying to spot clean his enclosure, thankfully his biting doesn't hurt or we'd have a problem. He's my first leopard gecko though and I suppose I just forget they don't all come from his crappy circumstances


----------



## EKLC (Sep 29, 2012)

I think the fact that one is from the south asian desert and the other is from african grasslands means you couldn't find conditions well-suited to both in the same enclosure. I don't think they would do anything to each other.


----------

